# Bolens tube frame 1054 fluids



## ngzcaz

Recently purchased a tube frame 1054 and want to change all the fluids. Engine oil is no problem but the rear and trans ( 6 speed manual trans ) are a mystery.
Anyone have this type tractor ? Any info appreciated.. Very heavy for a 10 hp rig..

NGZ


----------



## Live Oak

Have you tried Sonny"s? Email them a question, they may be kinda slow but they will get back to you. 

http://www.sonnysbolens.com/index.htm

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way! :cheers:


----------



## ngzcaz

Thanks, after wiping some junk away I found the answer for the rear. 90 weight gear oil. Have to check to see if the trans and rear share the same oil like some motorcycles share gearbox and engine oil.
I was lucky the original stickers were still readable. 

NGZ


----------



## chrpmaster

I know on my 600 they shared the gear oil for the trans and rear axle and it took the 90w. If you get a chance we would love to see some pics of your new ride.

Andy


----------



## ngzcaz

Will do.. just bought a dozer/snow blade
for it.. nice and sturdy like my Wheel Horse D-180's blade. Unfortunately the gearbox that sits on top of the mower deck has a bad leak which I discovered when I added fluid to it. ( it was empty )
I'm thinking of taking out the fill plug drilling and tapping it and putting in a grease fitting and pump it full of grease. Shouldn't be anything in there that would cause harm. I mean it was running empty which is probably worse than a little grease.

NGZ


----------



## ngzcaz

Grease working well so far. No more leaks. Will be interesting how well it holds up over time.


----------



## chrpmaster

Interesting idea filling it with grease. I am curious how much grease did it take? Also how do you know its full? My old 600 leaks out one of the axle seals and its always a pain to keep filled. This would be a great way to take care of the problem. 

Andy


----------



## ngzcaz

About a tube, hard to say since I had some left in my grease gun. For some reason there was appeared to be a freeze out plug on the top of the gearbox that wasn't there. Just kept pumping till it came
out the top. When I greased the idler wheels and the ones that turn the blades I kind of over did it and got some grease of the belt. I'm trying to take it off w/brake parts cleaner but its a slow process. Once the grease gets on the belt its tough to get out.


----------



## ngzcaz

Everything working again. Grease seems to be doing the job. I mowed about 1/2 acre w/ it and then took the deck off to make way for the dozer blade. Wish it was hydraulic..well maybe I can rig up something with a power window motor or the like.
Does anyone know where the points are on this thing and where to get them ? ( or a pointless ignition )

NGZ


----------



## Jetblack1525

Hay, NGZ. I have a 1054 to, my problem is a frozen clutch. cheak out "frozen clutch" if you have any suggestions. the points are located on the left side of the engine,(not on the starter side) below the carborter. there is 1 nut you will see, unscrew it and take the cover off(it helps to clean it first) you may have to tap it with something to knock the cover off. the points will be right there, there may be some oil in there too but dont worry. wish i had a pic to show you. its a TRA-10D engine i belive. there are manuels on this website, right after you click the "bolens" forum. hope this helped, any more question feel free to mail me. Josh


----------

